# EFI Problem...



## Kitty'n'Brute

Hey guys, I'm new here. I've had a problem lately with my 2009 MudPro 700, The screen will flash "EFI" and occasionally the needle will go up and down while the screen flashes "EFI"... Any suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## gkram1985

Call your dealer, could be anything


----------



## JPs300

That is basically AC's "service engine light" talling you something isn't as it should be. - Need to find out what code is being tripped & then investigate why.


----------



## abrady

look on high lifter forum and there is a how to on the EFI's to find the code. my 09 did the same thing and it was a bad battery.


----------



## Johnnypantz

2009 should have a plug under the seat beside the fuse panel. Jump the black to I believe the white in that plug with a paper clip, then cut the key on. Should show the code on the screen.


----------



## wideawakejake

i had an 09 700 mp. bad *** mud bike when it worked or actually started. i had lots and lots of EFI problems. Got sick of it and traded it in not working and flashing EFI. I tried new ignition, fixed shorts and bad grounds, a new bad *** battery. always just ended up doing the same thing . one minute it would run. the next not so much. it also would stall and die while riding and not start again. 

make sure you let the POS POD cycle fully before starting.
guys on Artic Chat were sayn to turn on RED switch FIRST, than key...and RED switch first and than key when turning off. 
EFI bikes are really sensitve to volt drop on the battery. even a slight drop. 
pull plastics and check wires. all of them and connections. or you could pay the stealership $200 to find a bad ground.
Make sure the POD plug is plugged in all the way. 
Now with all that being said..........the kawi dealer i traded it in to , said it took them a week to get the bike to start. something about the ignition being really sensitive. anyway, they were honest about the bike and the problems i had with it to the guy who bought. it. a week after he bought it ....it was flashing EFI ...and wouldnt start. 

So....long story even longer,,, they took apart motor and determined it was a really bad crank and alot of other stuff like clutch plates. oil was blowing by the sensors or something and that was what was causing the EFI issues all along. about $2200 in parts and labor. they are going to cover everything for the guy at no charge to him. the guys on here are awsome, as well as the guys on artic chat. good luck. hope you get it figured out and have a great holiday.


----------

